# [Poll] What's Your Preferred RP Style?



## Eleven-lyc (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm interested to find out about the preferences others have for roleplay. I've only really encountered / engaged in roleplay that was fairly casual and largely unplanned / spontaneous, and in an IM-like setting where the roleplay advances “live”. But that's not the only style out there; I see in this very forum that there are roleplays going on that involve complex storylines, narratives, and a large amount of pre-planning, setup, and organization, something I've never really encountered outside of a D&D setting. There's also “less live” roleplay mediums, such as posting on message boards, privately through PMs, or perhaps even e-mail. There's probably other variables in style also that I've missed in the poll. I was kindof wondering what peoples' furs' preferences were for roleplay styles, how the styles compare in their popularity, and any general thoughts/ramblings/e.t.c. on varying roleplay styles, reasons for preferring one over another, how they compare and such?
Most of the roleplaying I've done has been quite casual, and usually pretty spontaneous; often the sort of thing played with in the evening for an hour or a few hours, and then it's done. Rarely it might continue the next day, but all in all it's very short lived, compared to the higher permanency of the planned roleplays. The stuff I've done has all been live too, over varying forms of IM, despite my usual preference for non-live forms of communication. It's quite the contrast to some of the longer term roleplay topics I see dotted around here; considerably less spontaneous, a lot of very careful planning, setup… I've sometimes discussed roleplay ideas with friends before actually playing out the roleplay on a later day, the discussion for which can get a little in depth… but I don't think it compares to the roleplays with detailed narratives I've seen.


----------



## Simo (Mar 29, 2017)

The mode of mine might be PMs, Discord or other means, and sometimes, involve shorter,more rapid messages, but I like ongoing RPs, with a storyline, atmosphere, humor, and some good yiffing! And I like them to continue, and be what I'd call long term...weeks, months, longer. If I find a person I connect with, I like to get to know them, and if the energy is there, I like to run with it. I also like to be friends with the person I RP with; I'm not too great at just a 'one of' type RP. I guess you could say I'm very loyal, at heart, I like to make people happy, I value friends I can return to, and whom can return to me, just to talk, or have fun. But I very much love to RP; I can only do a few at once, as I tend to get quite involved in them; sometimes, even just one is all I will/can do.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 29, 2017)

Planned is always more rewarding to me personally, get to act out all my depraved kinks that way hah. Aside from the primal sensuality of doing a long term rp, it's more rewarding and easier to get invested in when there is a fleshed out story line and generally more thrilling. Can't really get invested in a casual setting where the environment and characters are given such little regard or thought, same for the plot. Of course, with that said, planning an rp will do little good if your partner is not competent in a literary sense.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Mar 29, 2017)

Really depends. I kinda like to freestyle. Kinda like DnD stuff. Kinda like that mystery of story and not expecting whats gunna happen next. 
I'm actually thinking on running my own Pathfinder RPG game at some point as soon as I get the knowledge under my belt. lol


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm with Keito on this one. Planned stories can get boring if you already know what's going to happen beforehand. It's always much more fun to let other posts influence the story. But even with it being unplanned I prefer to be a t1 roleplayer. I like story based posts with description, not just of the character but of the scenery as well, one of the most frustrating things in the past that I would face is when your character goes into another characters building and they don't let you know how the interior looks. And then you just have to kinda make up your own and it does not always match up with the other persons vision. XP lol.

I also cannot stand it when another person just randomly knows information on your character just because the person behind the character knows. Like sure you know things but your character has to find out. Another thing is auto hitting or touching, give people a chance to react. I have had people pick up my character and it's like guys, let people react to things. XP lol


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 29, 2017)

Well extremes of either side can make the rp pretty unengaging. It depends on how well you can improvise in the end if you're doing a mixture of the two, and you also have to trust the other person to have the right idea. There also needs to be a clarification in regards to context, because this is straying into a rp shared by multiple people vs between to participants.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 29, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Well extremes of either side can make the rp pretty unengaging. It depends on how well you can improvise in the end if you're doing a mixture of the two, and you also have to trust the other person to have the right idea. There also needs to be a clarification in regards to context, because this is straying into a rp shared by multiple people vs between to participants.



Well it's always the unexpected that is interesting to me. Like what if a character suddenly had to do something, or had the sudden urge to go on vacation. Just seems more realistic to me rather then planning out everything. Although if you're roleplaying just for the kinks then I can see how this would be frustrating. Aha!


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Mar 29, 2017)

See, I like two different kinds of RP in two different ways. Planned/detailed play-by-post stuff is more of the "collaborative writing" side of roleplaying, where the fun is derived from getting to participate in a story and getting to create it. Then casual, off-the-cuff stuff in chatrooms is just plain _fun_, and you can have actual conversations with the other person as part of it - and it's how I spent most of my time on the internet when I was like 14, so I have a bit of nostalgia for it too.

Meanwhile, trying to do the storytelling side of RP off-the-cuff doesn't really work for me outside of DnD, and I feel as though casual RP doesn't really have a place in forums/PMs since it's basically just the same content as in chatrooms but without the benefit of being able to talk with the other person right there.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 29, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Well it's always the unexpected that is interesting to me. Like what if a character suddenly had to do something, or had the sudden urge to go on vacation. Just seems more realistic to me rather then planning out everything. Although if you're roleplaying just for the kinks then I can see how this would be frustrating. Aha!



Depends on what you mean by, "plan everything out" The actions leading up to the desired result is free game as far as I am concerned, though it's not inherently bad to expect some structure to how it plays out. Just a difference of taste in the end though I'd suppose.


----------

